# [RISOLTO] Problemi per rimozione openssl

## Chetto

Visto che nel mio sistema risultava installato openssl mi sono chiesto a cosa servisse visto che credevo servisse "solo" per comunicazioni criptate, così l'ho tolto ma mi sa che ho fatto una caz***a vero? Infatti ora dopo che ho riavviato il computer già nella fase di boot mi dice che manca libssl.so.0.9.8, se provo a loggarmi come root (all'inizio della riga compare comunqe (none)) e riemergere openssl mi esce lo stesso errore, revdep-rebuild non risolve. Come posso rimettere a posto le cose?  :Laughing: Last edited by Chetto on Tue Nov 20, 2007 5:57 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Scen

Riavvii con LiveCD

Monti le partizioni

Chroot

Reinstalli openssl con l'opzione --oneshot

revdep-rebuild

----------

## Chetto

Scusa ma mi dice comunque che manca libssl.so.0.9.8....

Ho montato solo il filesystem, non proc e shm, devo montare anche quelli?

Devo eseguire anche i comandi:

```
source /etc/profile

export PS1="(chroot) $PS1"
```

  :Question: 

Grazie

----------

## Scen

Pardon, avevo letto male, pensavo che non riuscissi nemmeno ad avviare il sistema.

Se il sistema si avvia e riesci ad effettuare il login, sei già a buon punto.

Esattamente, QUANDO ti compaiono questi messaggi di errore relativi a openssl?

Se esegui

```

emerge --oneshot openssl

```

che errore ottieni?

Se esegui

```

revdep-rebuild

```

che risultati ottieni?

Devi darci più informazioni possibili altrimenti risulta difficile aiutarti.

----------

## Chetto

I messaggi di errore mi compaiono al boot, subito dopo cleaning /tmp directory che comunque dice ok. Il messaggio di errore è:

 *Quote:*   

> ls: error when loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.8: cannot open shared object file

 . Se eseguo 

```
emerge --oneshot openssl
```

 l'errore è lo stesso solo che invece di ls all'inizio c'è install.

Revdep-rebuild non ricompila nulla.

----------

## Chetto

Se vi servono altre informazioni ditemelo!   :Confused: 

----------

## lavish

Installa il binpkg: http://tinderbox.dev.gentoo.org/default-linux/x86/dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8e-r3.tbz2

Ricordo man qmerge, tool fortemente sottovalutato o sconosciuto

----------

## Chetto

Come faccio ad installarlo? Non mi lascia fare cp, mi dice sembre che manca la lbreria...

----------

## djinnZ

prova a vedere se riesci a capire quello che ho scritto qui, non è chiarissimo ma potrebbe andare.

----------

## Chetto

Sì sì è chiaro grazie! Purtroppo però mi fallisce la compilazione:

```
Sorry, Heimdal is currently not supported

lsMK1MF=0
```

Maledizione...

----------

## Chetto

Niente, non riesco a compilarlo,forse devo togliere qualche use ma non riesco a vedere le use di openssl perchè emerge -pv si ferma prima, potreste dirmele voi?

Ho già provato con -kbr4 -kbr5 ma niente.

----------

## Tigerwalk

 *Chetto wrote:*   

> Niente, non riesco a compilarlo,forse devo togliere qualche use ma non riesco a vedere le use di openssl perchè emerge -pv si ferma prima, potreste dirmele voi?
> 
> Ho già provato con -kbr4 -kbr5 ma niente.

 

```
$ equery uses openssl

[ Searching for packages matching openssl... ]

[ Colour Code : set unset ]

[ Legend : Left column  (U) - USE flags from make.conf              ]

[        : Right column (I) - USE flags packages was installed with ]

[ Found these USE variables for dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8e ]

 U I

 - - bindist : Flag to enable or disable options for prebuilt (GRP)  packages (eg. due to licensing issues)

 - - emacs   : Adds support for GNU Emacs

 - - sse2    : faster floating point optimization for SSE2 capable chips

 - - test    : Workaround to pull in packages needed to run with FEATURES=test. Portage-2.1.2 handles this internally, so don't set it in make.conf/package.use anymore.

 + + zlib    : Adds support for zlib (de)compression
```

```
$ emerge -pv openssl

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8g [0.9.8e] USE="kerberos%* zlib -bindist -emacs -gmp% -sse2 -test" 3,277 kB
```

----------

## Chetto

Niente, non me lo compila nemmeno togliendo dalle USE kerberos.... L'errore è sempre lo stesso, che posso fare?

----------

## Chetto

Aiutatemi per favore, non mi funziona il sistema...   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Onip

se openssl è in system potresti provare con un

```
# emerge -e system
```

e vedere cosa succede. 

Al limite, ma aspetta conferme da qualcuno più esperto, puoi sempre scaricarti uno stage3 (sì, quelli dell'installazione), usarlo per avere un sistema di base funzionante e da lì riemergere per lo meno il system.

----------

## cloc3

perché non tenti un `emerge -K openssl` ?

...spero tu abbia mantenuto i tarball dei pacchetti.

se per caso rifiuta del tutto di far partire emerge in chroot, per il solito difetto di dipendenze (faccio ipotesi, perché non ho mai provato   :Rolling Eyes:  ), puoi comunque installare openssl con tar da cdrom, fuori dal chroot.

----------

## Chetto

 *Quote:*   

> ...spero tu abbia mantenuto i tarball dei pacchetti. 

 

Non credo, perchè compilo in ram..   :Confused: 

 *Quote:*   

> puoi comunque installare openssl con tar da cdrom

 Mi potresti spiegare come si fa per piacere? Grazie...

----------

## cloc3

 *Chetto wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   ...spero tu abbia mantenuto i tarball dei pacchetti.  
> 
> Non credo, perchè compilo in ram..  
> 
> 

 

non c'entra. si tratta di mantenere l'opzione buildpkg nella variabile FEATURES di /etc/make.conf.

in questo modo vien automaticamente generato un tarball del pacchetto a fine compilazione sistemato nella cartella $PKGDIR (default /etc/portage/packages). è l'equivalente di chiamare a mano `quickpkg nomepacchetto`.

 *Chetto wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   puoi comunque installare openssl con tar da cdrom Mi potresti spiegare come si fa per piacere? Grazie...

 

supponiamo che il cdrom contenga il pacchetto openssl-versione-giusta nella cartella $PKGDIR e che tu voglia estrarre un file nella gentoo da cdrom, con destinazione $CHROOT:

```

cloc3@linux99 ~ $ tar -tjf "$PKGDIR"/All/openssl-0.9.8e-r3.tbz2  ./usr/bin/openssl 

./usr/bin/openssl

bzip2: (stdin): trailing garbage after EOF ignored

cloc3@linux99 ~ $ ls $CHROOT -la

totale 16

drwxr-xr-x  2 cloc3 cloc3    6 20 nov 11:30 .

drwxrwx--- 47 cloc3 cloc3 4096 20 nov 11:30 ..

cloc3@linux99 ~ $ tar -xjf "$PKGDIR"/All/openssl-0.9.8e-r3.tbz2  -C $CHROOT ./usr/bin/openssl

bzip2: (stdin): trailing garbage after EOF ignored

cloc3@linux99 ~ $ ls "$CHROOT"/usr/bin/ -la

totale 404

drwxr-xr-x 2 cloc3 cloc3     20 20 nov 11:33 .

drwxr-xr-x 3 cloc3 cloc3     16 20 nov 11:33 ..

-rwxr-xr-x 1 cloc3 cloc3 398284  5 ott 14:57 openssl

```

per approfondimenti:

```

man tar

```

----------

## Chetto

Non ho capito bene come fare, Prova a speigarmelo a parole: praticamente devo copiare la versione di openssl già compilata dal cdrom alla mia gentoo? 

Comunque io ho un sistema linux funzionante in un'altra partizione (da dove sto scrivendo ora), non è che posso copiare qualche file da qui per rimettere a posto le cose? Comunque /usr/portage/packages non c'è e io non ho cambiato la posizione di default   :Confused: 

Dimenticavo di specificare che sono su amd64.

----------

## djinnZ

packages viene creato dal portage (emerge/qpkg/paludis etc.) quando crei per la prima volta un pacchetto binario.

----------

## cloc3

 *Chetto wrote:*   

> non è che posso copiare qualche file da qui per rimettere a posto le cose?
> 
> 

 

diavolo. e dirlo prima? ammesso che il sistema buono non sia a 32bit, mentre l'altro è a 64, la risposta è sì.

però devi capire da te quali sono i file essenziali. probabilmente le librerie.

tra l'altro, se il tuo sistema attuale è gemello di quello rotto, ti fai un `quickpkg openssl` e ottieni un tarball pronto per l'uso.

```

man tar

man quickpg

man emerge

man portage

less /etc/make.conf.example

```

 :Evil or Very Mad:  a chili, mi raccomando.

----------

## Chetto

Bene ha funzionato! Il sistema funzionante era una ubuntu, ovviamente a 64 bit, mi è bastato copiare 2 file: libssl e libcryto per far funzionare nuovamente il tutto! Ora sto comunque riemergendo openssl per sicurezza. Mi servirà da lezione. Su gentoo soprattutto non si è mai finito di imparare comunque.

Grazie mille a tutti!   :Wink:   :Very Happy: 

----------

